

Ask HN: Do you have your interview on either 11/15 or 11/16? - dayjah

We have our interview on 11/18 and would really appreciate the help of a few of you up before us. We'll reciprocate however we can, either through critique, beta testing, tshirts, almost whatever will help you out. If you're interested please email founders@rahfeedback.com to connect. About Us: mike - 27, edging on serial-entrepreneur, YC Alum, one exit. Nicki - 27, stanford double major, keen eye for design, very well connected.
======
ig1
Out of curiosity, given that Mike is a YC alum and presumably has gone through
the YC interview process before, what are you seeking to learn from the other
teams ?

~~~
dayjah
We'd like for them to use our product for the interview itself.

~~~
noahc
You need to add this to the description. When I read this I get the impression
that you asking for recon info basically!

~~~
dayjah
Fair point. It doesn't seem possible to edit this - is there an etiquette for
this?

~~~
noahc
Post a correction as a reply at the top level. Users will typically vote it
up.

------
geuis
Mike & Nicki, I currently work at CBS and we're in the middle of doing a bunch
of "agile" meetings and such. I'm really intrigued by your idea and will
happily share this tomorrow. Is your service currently active? Please email me
geuis.teses@gmail.com

